# Puppy size/late bloomer



## CStix (Aug 21, 2014)

My little Harper is kinda small for her age and always has been. She was definitely the runt of her litter, but I'm wondering if anyone else has a small vizsla. Harper is 5 and a half months old and weighing in at 21 pounds and is only 17inches long. She's got real long legs, and I keep waiting for her growth spurt, but it doesn't seem to be happening. Does anyone else have a late bloomer like ours?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our Bristol will be 2 next week and she is only 38 pounds. Long legs, but otherwise, quite petite.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua is very small, too. She's about a year and a half, was spayed around 14 months, and she meets the low-end of the breed standard height-wise, but she weights about 37 pounds.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is little and skinny. She is the runt of the litter too. She is 18months old and will be going to be spayed on the 19th. She has been somewhat of a picky eater and has had digestive problems until recently. She has just started to fill out a bit more now.


----------



## sebas-apollo (Oct 13, 2014)

ran into a vizsla pup today, male 14 months, couldnt have been more than 40 pounds if even that


----------



## Bintcliffe (Jan 4, 2015)

Nika is just 5 months old and weighed about 25 pounds a week ago. She was one of the smallest in. The litter too but seems to be growing well. She's about 17 inches long too.


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our female, Ruby who was possibly the runt is about 26 pounds at five months. She is growing, slowly but surely. We're expecting her to be around 35-40 pounds full grown


----------

